# Inspecting an acoustic guitar - what to look for?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

If the planets align correctly, I might be inspecting an acoustic guitar in a day or two, and buying it on the spot if I think it's a good one.

Please send me your ideas on what to look for.

What are the common failures spots? What are the signs of serious trouble? 

Is there anything I can take with me to make it easier to get a good read?

It's not a very expensive instrument, but I don't want to waste my money either.

Guitar is a steel-string, solid spruce top with laminated back and sides, if that makes any difference. Might be a dozen yrs old.

Pretend I know nothing about this - you wouldn't be far off :lol: 

I do know how to play a bit, and I can tell whether a guitar "feels" comfortable to me, but I'm not sure about structural stuff, where to look for damage or cracks or a history of abuse or neglect, stuff like that. 

I'm also not sure how to tell the difference between an instrument that needs a setup and one that will never play right.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

things I look at...cracks...top,back and sides. neck ...straight or in need of a reset. frets...how much is left. I always tap gently around the guitar listening for loose braces. make sure the bridge is not lifting. if all thats looks good, then playability and tone. neck shape and size are real important, but you know that, as is body size...but I`m looking structurally before anything else. take a small flashlight and look around inside. thats about it for me, most of mine are old guitars so these things are real important, replacement parts can be hard to find doe old guitars over here. oh yeah...the finish too...some of mine are completely covered in checking and crazing but I like it if it doesn`t hinder the guitar, looks very cool but can make cleaning delicate...and some of mine looked like they hadn`t been cleaned in decades.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There are a couple of older Yamaha acoustics kicking around Craigslist that would be worth looking at


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Take a metal yard stick and check to see if the frets and the saddle line up ( the frets and the top of the bridge should be very close if you go down a bit you'll see what I mean {About.com: http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/pagelist.html } ) after that check to make sure the machine heads turn smoothly look at the saddle ( About.com: http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/pagelist.html ) and make sure that there is some still sticking out ( called the break angle About.com: http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/pagelist.html ) ( creating a decent break angle ) check the height of the strings at the 12th fret ( About.com: http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/pagelist.html ) 
This is everything you will need to buying a used guitar.Ship


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Great advice guys; thank you.

That FRETS.COM Acoustic guitar instrument care, repair for players, luthiers site is wealth of useful info. I've read 20 articles already.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Cedar tops are quite fragile compared to say Spruce for example. When choosing a guitar keep this in mind I have a nice Cedar guitar but if I so much as cough on it I'll dent it. Just something to be aware of. I also tend to steer clear of necks that have a glossy finish, if you sweat a little like I do when you play and your hands get a little wet this finish can cause you hand to stick when you are sliding around so I always try to look for a flat finish wither that or break out the sand paper. Cross bracing is a must I think, check the grains of wood inside against the outside to ensure you are getting what you pay for.

Obviously you want a guitar with a solid top, back and sides, mahogany from what I hear is getting harder to come by so if you can find it.....might be worth considering, bone nut if you can get it, properly compensated bridge, the usual suspects such as buzz, action and intonation, straight neck, level frets, make sure the frets are smooth on both sides of the neck,. I also like to check the balance of the guitar some have a tenancy to want to dive bomb off you lap if you let them go, I also like to make sure the fret markings on the neck and fingerboard are marked at the same or at least are fairly obvious intervals I have a guitar with markings on the fret board but not the neck on the 3rd and 9th fret.....no big deal but it bugs some people. Also check the bridge pins loosen off the string pop the pin loose and see if it snugs back in easy or if its a struggle.

Good luck!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> Cedar tops are quite fragile compared to say Spruce for example. When choosing a guitar keep this in mind I have a nice Cedar guitar but if I so much as cough on it I'll dent it. Just something to be aware of.


I've had the same experience,but I love the sound of a cedar top--so I put up with it--but as you say--soemthing to be aware of.


----------

